# Are There Other G-Scale Magazines Besides Garden Railways?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I currently get Garden Railways magazine, and I love it.  But, I WANT MORE!!  Are there any other G-scale railroad magazines out there that I can subscribe to?  I'm admittedly not as interested in the articles on scratch built structures, kit-bashing, weathering, etc, but I REALLY like the feature stories about the various layouts, I like to see the photos of the various layouts and configurations, and I enjoy reading about how they were built. 

I don't guess GR would someday have a special issue that was just featured layouts would they?  Who do I write to suggest this idea?

Please let me know if there are other G-scale magazines worth my investment.

Ed


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ed,

I subscribed to Garden Railways for 8 years and finally let my subscription lapse this past year.
The magazine has less and less appeal to me and seems to have more articles on what I am NOT interested in.

I am NOT the type to be doing articles, so my contributions would be meaningless.

Selfishly I would like to see a 1:29 modern era magazine.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

there is a great mag from overseas...Garden Steam or Garden Rail...can't remember...I have one issue that I ordered for a certain plan printed therin....it deals with the hobby over there and was very neat to read, I think a US subscription is about $70 year...but it's published monthly! I am sure someone will know the proper name of the mag! there are also many other forums avail to browse in the meantime. 

cale


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get Garden Rail on a online subscription also, for $60 a year, half the paper cost. http://www.atlanticpublishers.com/gr/ Since it is a UK publication-it is more Brit oriented, with some live steam. 
Finescale Railroader(used to the Outdoor Railroader) now puts out 3 BIG issues a year. http://www.finescalerr.com/ 
Look for back issues of Outdoor Railroader and Finescale RR, LOTS of good info in them. Saw some on ebay awhile back. 
Steam in the Garden is about G scale live steam, has some good build articles sometimes. http://steamup.info/ 
You can join the G1MRA(Gauge One Model Rail) They put out a quarterly pub, mostly all Brit live steam. http://www.gaugeone.org/g1mra_membership_in_the_usa.htm 
Best bet would be back issues of OR and FRR above. Jerry


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Model Railroad News is a multi-scale rag that has some good reviews of LS products. 

http://www.modelrailroadnews.com/

They also have a deal to get 3 free issues.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Daly on 03/10/2008 7:35 PM
Hi Ed,
..........Selfishly I would like to see a 1:29 modern era magazine.

Tom


I agree.  I have about 6 years of GR stashed away but I think that's the end of it.   I needed something more modern so I just buy Trains magazine and model what interests me there.  I don't need to see another actual model.

Dave


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ed,

  Depending on your interest's, another good mag is  Narrow  Gauge & Short Line Gazette.  Interesting reading and a lot of construction and plans.

  chuckger


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

It was NICE when OR and GR were both in publication and on differing months. Then Or became Frr and the format changed drastically. I understood why at the time and agreed and then they changed direction to less and less large scale and cut back on publications. I finally quit buying them. Too bad too as I'd been faithful to them sicne the beginning! I have every issue up until I stopped buying. I do subscribe to MR and GR and I pick up some other magazines when I'm at a store that sells them and somehting in them interests me. That is about 1/3 of my visits I grab an extra magazine or two off the rack. My local book store doens't carry mcuh and on our trips to Buffalo I occaisionally get to Borders. Again limited selection and unfrotunately I've not made it to the hobby shop around the corner from the borders since they close earlier than I tend to get to that section of Buffalo now. 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,

I like the layout articles, too.  I like looking at the map and then the photos of the layout and try to picture the whole thing in my head.  Maybe we should start a thread that is basically photo tours of our own layouts.  Mine wouldn't take too long, and I could also link it to the Youtube video that Jim MIller posted and the one I posted. 

Right now, my RR is covered with sticks!! 

Mark


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Ed. I too miss articles on other layouts. There are some real clever garden layouts made to contend with less than ideal yard conditions. Maybe there is room for a second magazine. Dennis


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with you guys too in that I read GR for the features on other peoples railroads. Not being handy or creative, the "how to" or scratch building articles are of no interest to me. Viewing other layouts are my main reason for attending the Nat'l Convention or any club open houses. I also enjoy viewing videos of various layouts.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There's _Steam in the Garden_ Magazine that is more live steam and less garden oriented.  Follow the link and for more interesting related stuff, follow their links.

http://www.steamup.info/


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

When I first started, I was always curious to see other garden railways, buildings and trains so I bought a lot of videos. Unfortunately the majority of them featured LGB Moguls running in circles and tooting over magnets. ARRRRGH! Where are the real trains?
 
I now cruise the information highway. A number of the members here have great web sites, and DIESELS! Most have a bit of history on how they built their railway and why they chose that method. Many also have articles on kit bashes, weathering and buildings. When I am done looking at the pictures, I go to their links section and pick another railway to explore. 
 
If I am too lazy to explore and read, I go to U-Tube and search under Garden Railways. The videos are short so you don’t get bored, and there are lots to watch for FREE. I haven’t bought a video in years.


----------

